
How can you convince venture capitalists to give you money to launch a startup? - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/06/17/how-can-you-convince-venture-capitalists-to-give-you-money-to-launch-a-startup/
======
pg
<http://paulgraham.com/guidetoinvestors.html>

------
bootload
Through demonstration. Able to show an existing, working demo of a product (it
may change course but it's better than explaining what you might achieve). By
having a product that already has lots of users.

